
Are there any examples for running Docker applications on vSphere? - khanam
Are there any examples for running Docker applications on vSphere?
======
dockerman
Absolutely. You should check out this blog post from DCHQ. It seems it
supports Photon as well. [http://dchq.co/2/post/2015/11/deployment-automation-
of-docke...](http://dchq.co/2/post/2015/11/deployment-automation-of-docker-
java-application-on-vsphere-and-photon.html). Here's the detailed
documentation for setting up fully elastic Docker clusters on vSphere.
[http://dchq.co/docker-vsphere.html](http://dchq.co/docker-vsphere.html)

------
khanam
Thanks for your help Dockerman!!!

